# Question: Other than Albany Records.....



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

what other labels are most likely to issue a wide selection of material from contemporary composers?

I'm trying to include current music in my playlist, and I'd like to have some sources.

Not looking for recommendations - just a good place to start my own research.



Thanks


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Ecm and Naxos.............


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

The easiest way to go about this is to subscribe to Youtube channels specializing in contemporary music. They tend to include the label and catalog # etc. among the info, or at least a link to a seller. As you decide what you like, patterns will emerge--though there are too many small labels spread over a lot of countries that feature prominent contemporary composers for it to be easy to keep track of things that way (for me, anyway).

*p.s.* I'll beat the Danes among us to the punch and mention Dacapo.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Some further labels:

- NMC (British, recommended for its variety) http://www.nmcrec.co.uk/
- BIS (Northern European repertoire, British, Russian, Asian etc.)
- Dacapo (Danish) http://www.dacapo-records.dk/da/
- Wergo (German, Austrian etc. Often explicitly avant-garde) http://www.wergo.de/
- Kairos (various) http://www.kairos-music.com/
- Donemus Amsterdam, Quattro (Netherlands, including Tristan Keuris http://www.amazon.com/Complete-Works-Tristan-Keuris/dp/B002ZHIPOO)


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

Thanks very much. I already checked out some of the labels you mentioned on my library's on-line catalog. They have a huge selection of recordings from every mentioned label I've checked so far. So, I think I'll be set for a while.

(When I find something I really like, I buy it. But, I use the library as part of my selection process.)


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

NEOS is one of my top contemporary labels, if You most Countries with Music Informations Centres (MIC) have their own contemporary classical label (Danish "Dacapo", and Swedish "Phono Suecia" are two such), one of my facourites are the Hungarian BMC (Budapest Music Centre), France is littered with Labels that do contemporary, fx. INA and I thinck that IRCAM has its own(?)

/ptr


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

NMC has some great compilation CDs of their artists. http://nmcshop.co.uk/dept/~samplers/

I have the choral and orchestral samplers. Lots of good stuff on those.


----------



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

Check out Classic Produktion Osnabruck (CPO): https://www.jpc.de/jpcng/cpo/theme/-/tname/labelshop_cpo_ueber

They also have many fine recordings of secondary 18th and 19th century composers. I have several of their recordings for some of the symphonies of Raff.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

MODE RECORDSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS

Morty Feldman, Cage, and a few others reside on that label.










Kairos is good too. And NMC for my Grime-y love.


----------

